# will 1.6TD exhaust manifold and turbo bolt to a G60?



## xray_boy (Jun 22, 2001)

Will a 1.6TD manifold and turbo have enough room to bolt up next to a G60 intake manifold on a G60 head? I am not concerned about clearance issues with the hood or firewall, only if the intake and exhaust manifold/turbo will bump into each other. The diesel intake manifold is very narrow, so I am not sure if the G60 intake will fit. I have only seen pictures of the G60 intake.
I have a 1.6TD now, and am considering installing a G60 motor without charger, and use the TD turbo/manifold/exhaust that I already have. I am not aiming for high power (anything more than the 75hp I have now is a bonus) If the G60 manifold will not fit, will any 8v gas intake fit? I know the regular 8v throttle body is on the other side but that doesn't matter. I am going for cheap and bolt on, low psi. If I get this G60, what can I do to make it work with what I have? I would rather not have to get another exhaust made up, and would like to leave the charger off due to the huge 24V alternator I have to install on that side of the motor. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
This is the TD engine









This is the size of the engine bay i have to deal with


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

there is not any space for the intake manifold if you bolt that on..go buy a 8v turbo manifold instead..


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Could you modify the ports on the TD intake manifold to bolt to the head? I realize you might have some issues making a throttle body mount off the TD intake manifold, but it could keep things narrow enough to fit into that engine bay.
Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1slowVW)*

it's possible.
lost of info here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

if you put a 2l aba in the turbo manifold, oil lines, heat sheilds, down pipe, everything will directly bolt up. the counter flow head is what causes the problem there are mega clearance issues with the intake manifold. For the sake of no fabrication required and oem fitment put a 2l aba in with turbo stoftware or use digifant 1. Digi 1 will work and it should be capable of fueling the 10 psi that the stock td turbo makes. It is hitting the upper limits though so you may want to consider a chip with larger injectors.


----------

